# Banana



## rpayne (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello folks. I'm new here and have been taking Levsin for a long time to help control my IBS. I'm a salesperson on the road and constantly search for the next bathroom. I often panic prior to flights. I wonder should i drink the airline coffee...no fried foods...no this...no that...etc.I was told fiber can help and one morning I forgot my milk for my fiber cereal and had instant oatmeal and a banana instead. I had an 'ok' IBS-D day. Did the same thing for a week and I can say that i hardly have any IBS-*D* symptoms any longer. I eat 1 or 2 bananas each morning and it constipates me enough for things to bind together. I feel great and balanced like I have never before. I don't know if I never had IBS-D or I had a potassium deficiency or what...but i just wanted to share this if it helps one person.So you're saying...didn't you ever eat a banana before. Well not for a week straight! (now 2 months straight)All I can say is that none of the fancy NYC doctors I saw suggested eating a banana.I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

So did you quit the milk?My comfort food is oatmeal every morning.Drink coffee with IBS symptoms, your a brave man.lol


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have posted this info here b 4.............seems people forget............potassium is the electrolyte/mineral that allows H2O to go into & out of the intestinal walls............when u have more sodium, in relation to potassium, it can bind u up, cause sodium draws H2O out of.......for those who have constipation issues...........this is all about genetics..........for those with ibs-d, sodium can actually draw the H20 out & stop the D..........but for some, when they r troubled with D & have tried many things, potassium, in the right amounts for u, can work wonders.............a little fyi.........too much potassium can give u D...........this is really helpful for those with constipation.............my husband was troubled with this for many yrs & i envied him, after all, at least with constipation, u can leave the house.......... when i had him take potassium, in pill form, he can't always get bananas or the like, his constipation issues have gone away..........he takes between 300-500mgs K a day........... & fiber never did a thing for me..........just remember, just cause what worked for one, doesn't mean it will work for u............it's a trial & error thing & can take some time...........& the body changes all the time...........finding what works for u at any given point, is the trick.............i pay attention to what i'm craving............i started doing this decades ago & it has stood me in good stead...........like when i am craving carrots..........so many carrots it would make me orange & raise my blood glucose to high heavens..........well, i found out when i am craving carrots, i am in need of vitamin A...........apricots r the same thing...........if i take extra vitamin A, then the cravings go away..........don't get me wrong, an apricot or 2 isn't a problem, but when u can't stop eating them, that could cause real trouble with someone like me with diabetes............so if u can find what those cravings contain, it helps alot.........take sodium.......when i am craving salty stuff, it means my adrenals r crying out for it, cause the adrenals can't make those necessary hormones w/o it.............enough fyi.............


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow SOOOO glad to hear the banana is helping you! Yes they can be constipating for some people.... nice to know you are one of them. May your success continue!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

crstar said:


> i have posted this info here b 4.............seems people forget............potassium is the electrolyte/mineral that allows H2O to go into & out of the intestinal walls............when u have more sodium, in relation to potassium, it can bind u up, cause sodium draws H2O out of.......for those who have constipation issues...........this is all about genetics..........for those with ibs-d, sodium can actually draw the H20 out & stop the D..........but for some, when they r troubled with D & have tried many things, potassium, in the right amounts for u, can work wonders.............a little fyi.........too much potassium can give u D...........this is really helpful for those with constipation.............my husband was troubled with this for many yrs & i envied him, after all, at least with constipation, u can leave the house.......... when i had him take potassium, in pill form, he can't always get bananas or the like, his constipation issues have gone away..........he takes between 300-500mgs K a day........... & fiber never did a thing for me..........just remember, just cause what worked for one, doesn't mean it will work for u............it's a trial & error thing & can take some time...........& the body changes all the time...........finding what works for u at any given point, is the trick.............i pay attention to what i'm craving............i started doing this decades ago & it has stood me in good stead...........like when i am craving carrots..........so many carrots it would make me orange & raise my blood glucose to high heavens..........well, i found out when i am craving carrots, i am in need of vitamin A...........apricots r the same thing...........if i take extra vitamin A, then the cravings go away..........don't get me wrong, an apricot or 2 isn't a problem, but when u can't stop eating them, that could cause real trouble with someone like me with diabetes............so if u can find what those cravings contain, it helps alot.........take sodium.......when i am craving salty stuff, it means my adrenals r crying out for it, cause the adrenals can't make those necessary hormones w/o it.............enough fyi.............


Never heard of sodium before.Is there any Sodium pills that can help me with IBS-D?Or should I jsut try eat loads of bananas one day?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I wouldn't eat loads of bananas.. Why not try one a day for a bit and see if you see any improvements?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

BQ said:


> No I wouldn't eat loads of bananas.. Why not try one a day for a bit and see if you see any improvements?


I used to eat bananas but havnät noticed any improvement.A possibly worsening on the other hand.I try to avoid raw fruit and vegatables now so was a long time ago since I tried.Taking 2 bananas one day increases the result. Be it good or bad it will be easier to notice and harder to blame on something else.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am trying Dr. Haas "Banana diet". I have already been for five years on the SCD.


----------

